# Beach Rocks In Freshwater?



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Good day all. I have not been to this site in quite sometime, because my fish have been doing great (2 plus years on my tetras)! But now I plan on starting a new tank but with live plants instead.

I have a 15Gal bow front tank and all the goodies that I will need. I don't want to go into what exact media I have as that's not the reason for this post.

My situation is this: 
About 1 year ago, I collected many rocks from a beach. Here in NY the beaches are salty. When I first got them I cleaned them and kept them in water and treated the water with the same chemicals I used for my tank. After a while I just put them all in a zip lock bag. Now that I want to use live plants in a new aquariaum I want to know if I could use these rocks without harming any hardy plants, soil or fish? Obviously im not going to just throw the rocks, fish and plants all at the same time. I will follow all procedures like I did for my first tank (cycling of subtrate and water).

Some of these rocks are a bit heavy and range from less than .5 inches to about 2 inches. Any coarse rocks I could just throw away.

If you need to know I plan on just getting one gold fish. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Best idea is to boil them for 15-20 min and let dry. The should be safe now but ziplock bags can cause algae so another good cleaning would help.


----------



## gate113 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ah I never thought of that. I will do that then, thanks!


----------

